

DevPort – Portfolios for Developers - tomatohs
http://devport.co

======
allendoerfer
I think the service is too expensive for an audience, that knows how to put a
website online and what hosting costs. I think it should be either cheaper or
more expensive but full service ("Answer these questsions, our
designers/writer take care of everything for you").

~~~
jscheel
$3 / mo is too expensive? Or did they change their pricing after your comment?

~~~
tomatohs
I altered the price as an experiment, it was previously $12/m.

------
Avalaxy
Nice! Going to try this out. I've been waiting for a developers portfolio for
a long time, almost all portfolio sites are aimed towards designers.

------
sergiotapia
Site is down for me: [http://x.devport.co/](http://x.devport.co/)

~~~
adam12
Only for Chrome users. It loads fine for me in IE and Firefox.

Try this link instead [http://x.devport.co/login](http://x.devport.co/login)

------
Nilef
Agree with the sentiment that the service is too expensive for the audience.
Consider packaging a free domain with it? Yeah it'll cut your profit right now
but in a year when it's due for renewal, that's when the money comes rolling
in.

------
Yadi
Looks cool, I think it just went down though, I'm not sure but this link
wasn't working

[http://devport.co/pricing/](http://devport.co/pricing/)

~~~
tomatohs
Should be good now.

------
Raphmedia
Looks very good. Try marketing it toward student that are about to enter the
workforce. Keep the 12$ pricing but lower it to 3$ for student, perhaps?

------
pandamonia
Love this site. I have an account already. a2.devport.co

~~~
litver
it seems that the site is partly down: the portolio accounts have connection
problem, yours including The rest works

~~~
tomatohs
Hey, dev here, can you please elaborate on your issue?

~~~
litver
links like a2.devport.co (i.e. *.devport.co) didn't work, the rest worked.
Now, everything is down.

